
Eclipse PHP Development Tools Project Moved to GitHub - basilgohar
https://github.com/eclipse/pdt
======
basilgohar
I use Eclipse PDT for my own development because it's been the stalwart free-
and-open-source PHP development platform. There are some other options now,
but I've gotten used to it and I appreciate it's independent nature (just
maintained by a dedicated team of enthusiasts) as opposed to a large company.

What I'm looking forward to the most is the future improved support for
frameworks like Symfony, Laravel, and things like Blade templates and Facades
(used by Laravel).

